

Perfect doesn't exist. Get it out there(Products) - Jacquesvh
http://jacquesvh.com/2013/05/perfect-doesnt-exist-get-it-out-there/

======
simonbarker87
After 2 years of development we launched Radfan at the start of March and had
to replace the first 30 for a fault we just didn't see coming and that we
would only have ever discovered post launched.

We had spent months trying to iron out the obvious issues but it is impossible
to reach perfection as you just can't see all of the possible problems.

~~~
Jacquesvh
Simon I agree.

However, imagine having launched Radfan March 2012 in a beta stage, inviting
people to test the product at a reduced rate of purchase and report faults for
you which only users would have picked up?

It would have enabled you to launch Radfan fully to the public without serious
problems and would have made it possible for you to focus more resources on
the marketing than to sit back for the first month and fix problems that
arose.

Radfan looks like an awesome product for preventing hot air from escaping and
actually going in the direction that you need it to. Good luck mate.

